# ?
,
       ?  , -,  -  " "  - ?           .

----------

,     . -  -

----------


## Vitpan

:      -   -   .   ,  ,  " " -      ,       .

----------

. ,      ?       ?  :Wow:

----------


## Joseph Kneht

**,  ...    ,     ,      ...  :Big Grin:

----------

, ...  ...     .
  -   :yes:

----------


## DIR

.
      ,   .
 -    .   :Smilie:

----------


## Nattaha

** ,   ,      ,   , ...

----------


## Mashuna

, - -    .     Nattaha.  ,   ,    .      ?   ,       ?   -  .

----------


## Nattaha

*Mashuna*,     :Embarrassment: 
 -       ,     -   ""...

----------

> -   ""...


9  10         :Smilie:  
 - ,    "  " http://forum.klerk.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=78 ,  .

----------

!
- ,           .          ,    .      ,    .

----------

> !
> - ,           .          ,    .      ,    .


  . ,     ,   ,   :



> 


     10,     ,    .

     -  ""     ""  () ,          "".   ?

----------

!
   ,  ,    ( ).            .

----------

> ,  ,    ( ).


    -   ,   .



> 


 ,   .

----------

,     ( )    :   " "   ,      :  "" -  ... 
    40   .
  - !

----------

,     ?

----------

> ,     ?


, .
    ?

----------

?

----------

